# 08 rabbit multiple misfires



## joeyvig7 (Aug 17, 2017)

i have an 08 vw rabbit, 2.5 5 cyl, manual, 183k miles. completely stock. i just picked up the car about a week ago and everything was running fine, a few days later i started it up and the check engine light was on and it was running really rough for the first 15 seconds or so, and now every time i start it, it runs really rough, but the idle evens out pretty smoothly after about 15 seconds or so after start up. also, fuel consumption is a lot more than normal. so i plug in my scan tool at work, and i get codes for a random misfire, misfire cyl 1, misfire cyl 2, misfire cyl 3, and misfire cyl 4, also p2279(air intake system leak). the car seems runs normal and sound normal, shifts normal, everything seems normal besides the fuel consumption and running rough when i start it. has anyone else had this issue, or any ideas on what i can do to fix this? what would cause multiple cylinders to misfire like that? if you need any more info just ask me and i will let you know. thank you in advance.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

there aren't too many places to have an intake leak. inspect them thoroughly.

worst case is that you have a cracked intake manifold. it's rare, but the engine cover posts can sometimes crack and make a hole in the intake manifold.


----------



## MLue1 (Apr 27, 2008)

joeyvig7 said:


> i have an 08 vw rabbit, 2.5 5 cyl, manual, 183k miles. completely stock. i just picked up the car about a week ago and everything was running fine, a few days later i started it up and the check engine light was on and it was running really rough for the first 15 seconds or so, and now every time i start it, it runs really rough, but the idle evens out pretty smoothly after about 15 seconds or so after start up. also, fuel consumption is a lot more than normal. so i plug in my scan tool at work, and i get codes for a random misfire, misfire cyl 1, misfire cyl 2, misfire cyl 3, and misfire cyl 4, also p2279(air intake system leak). the car seems runs normal and sound normal, shifts normal, everything seems normal besides the fuel consumption and running rough when i start it. has anyone else had this issue, or any ideas on what i can do to fix this? what would cause multiple cylinders to misfire like that? if you need any more info just ask me and i will let you know. thank you in advance.


With so many miles on the clock, you should start here, read the Descriptions on the failures.

https://shopdap.com/store/make-mode...engine/2-5/07k103469l-vw-2-5-valve-cover.html
http://germanoem.ca/parts/air-intake/engine-ventilation/valve-cover-oem-07k103469l.html

http://germanoem.ca/parts/air-intake/engine-ventilation/pcv-repair-kit-oem-07k198pcv-fix.html


----------



## JeddaIIBock (Apr 7, 2004)

joeyvig7 said:


> i have an 08 vw rabbit, 2.5 5 cyl, manual, 183k miles. completely stock. i just picked up the car about a week ago and everything was running fine, a few days later i started it up and the check engine light was on and it was running really rough for the first 15 seconds or so, and now every time i start it, it runs really rough, but the idle evens out pretty smoothly after about 15 seconds or so after start up. also, fuel consumption is a lot more than normal. so i plug in my scan tool at work, and i get codes for a random misfire, misfire cyl 1, misfire cyl 2, misfire cyl 3, and misfire cyl 4, also p2279(air intake system leak). the car seems runs normal and sound normal, shifts normal, everything seems normal besides the fuel consumption and running rough when i start it. has anyone else had this issue, or any ideas on what i can do to fix this? what would cause multiple cylinders to misfire like that? if you need any more info just ask me and i will let you know. thank you in advance.


I have the same issue and it can be added to it engine surge I keep OBD2 scanner plugged in at all times the car will be sitting idling nice and then will just randomly start to surge. The second I erased the codes the idle flattens back out.I'm venturing a guess to say that the problem is the cam position sensor. Waiting for Mark from German Auto parts to email me back so that I can cancel a BMW thermostat I have ordered and have a cam position sensor sent in its place.

Will update if this fix is the problem or if I find it to be something eeslse beforehand


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

Was this issue ever resolved? What was the fix?


----------

